# [W] Tallarn Rough Riders [H] Daemons, 'Nids, £



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Looking for tallarn rough riders, willing to trade pretty much anything from the daemons range (have almost everything) or some of my nids... otherwise there is always cash money.

PM me if you have any and want to find out what I'm willing to trade.


----------

